# AH supply Help, Wireing



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

can anyone hook me up with AH Supply's instructions? Mine didnt come with any and its
a little tricky to wire up. I have tripped the breaker like 5 times.


----------



## riverrat (Sep 6, 2005)

Here is a thread on a different forum. I did not read it entirely so use caution.
http://www.reefland.com/forum/lighting/3472-how-do-you-wire-ahsupply-lights.html

I am sure if you email ahsupply they will be more than helpful.


----------



## Tube (Apr 1, 2006)

Mike_E_P said:


> ... I have tripped the breaker like 5 times.


Id haven given up four times ago and admitted defeat. Thats what separates you and me... mention which kit and im sure someone can help.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Mike_E_P said:


> can anyone hook me up with AH Supply's instructions? Mine didnt come with any and its
> a little tricky to wire up. I have tripped the breaker like 5 times.


It might help if you mentioned the exact kit that you are using.

You might find a wiring diagram from Fulham's site:
http://www.fulham.com/Detail_BallastClass.php?ID=WH


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/4742/55hood/55hood.html might help a little. Click on the photos and you can almost figure out the wiring.


----------

